# tanning sheep hides.  anyone doing it



## Homesteading (Aug 12, 2013)

I love lamb meat but I hate, hate having the hide thrown out.  Can't find anyone in Michigan to do.  Is there a market for sheep hides.  Had hair sheep that had wonderful colored  hide but I don't tan so had to throw out.  Now I have Suffolks.  
   Would love info


----------



## boothcreek (Aug 12, 2013)

Find a Taxidermist and ask him where he sends all the hides to be tanned(or maybe they do it themselves and for a small fee would do yours as well). Most tanneries are not that easy to find. I have tried home tanning and I just cant make it work out.

With my hair sheep I send in all my hides too, also any deer etc that I shoot in hunting season, I hate wasting a hide if its a beautiful healthy one.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 12, 2013)

I sent 4 in to Stern Tannery . Much cheaper than the other ones I could find. Heard good things about their work.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a really interesting article on how to prepare your sheep skin for tanning, with names of two tanneries, haven't checked yet to see if they are still in business but hopefully at least one is.

http://www.isbona.com/vol8no1win04.html


----------

